# New BBQ time.....



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Right people, what BBQs you all got - it's time for a new one in our house.

Criteria: £500 budget, gas, preferably 4 burner. Will stay outside under a cover all season.

Recommendations please.

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not that it will be of any use for your criteria but i have a Cadac Carri Chef 2, very nice indeed, gas powered and versatile.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I treated myself last year too this ....

https://www.outbackbarbecues.com/co.../products/new-ranger-3-burner-hybrid-with-mcs

If you purchase some of the extras, you can cook, Pizzas, Steaks & also add lava rock to add extra flavour


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Rappy said:


> I treated myself last year too this ....
> 
> https://www.outbackbarbecues.com/co.../products/new-ranger-3-burner-hybrid-with-mcs
> 
> If you purchase some of the extras, you can cook, Pizzas, Steaks & also add lava rock to add extra flavour


Ah, currently have an Outback 3 burner and fancy a change to be honest.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I got a Char-Broil Gas2Coal Hybrid 3 Burner last black friday as fancied the chance to use coals if I wanted.
Looks great in the garage  Not a chance to fire it up yet :lol:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I got a Char-Broil Gas2Coal Hybrid 3 Burner last black friday as fancied the chance to use coals if I wanted.
> Looks great in the garage  Not a chance to fire it up yet :lol:


Seem them come up quite a bit but stock seems to be limited in the UK.

Cosmogrill also seems to get good write ups?


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I've heard that thr broil King(?) are a very good webber equivalent and the racks are apparently better as they're not coated they're proper cast iron


----------



## bentent (Mar 15, 2021)

You need one of these bad boys - just trying to talk the Mrs into it being a good investment.......................

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Char-Broil.../B00DG5FXGC/ref=psdc_4295692031_t2_B07Z8J9Z3Z

:thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm a Charcoal Man, so probably not helping but our Big Joe has been a good investment, so versatile


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

watching with interest as we'll be getting one once the patios are finished!

mate said Weber are one of the best in the game?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Ended up with a Landmann Rexon 4.1 in the end.

All stainless steel construction, was some building to do on it but it's pretty sturdy. Used a couple of times and it's so far so good.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a gas BBQ and use one the these with soaked wood chips in it. The gas is convenient, but charcoal tastes better I think.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charcoal-C...FKC/ref=pd_lpo_card_2?pd_rd_i=B002WJIQGW&th=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Weber-Barb...DRJXGM2GEC63&refRID=P5GQ5SS7DRJXGM2GEC63&th=1


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

donnyboy said:


> I have a gas BBQ and use one the these with soaked wood chips in it. The gas is convenient, but charcoal tastes better I think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charcoal-C...FKC/ref=pd_lpo_card_2?pd_rd_i=B002WJIQGW&th=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Weber-Barb...DRJXGM2GEC63&refRID=P5GQ5SS7DRJXGM2GEC63&th=1


Ended up buying this


















Dear at £600 but had my previous £50 coal one for 15 years so thought I'd treat myself!

Will them soaked wood chips sit in this ok?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

haha good advert for British Weather, BBQ full of food and covered in rain.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

kingswood said:


> Ended up buying this
> 
> Dear at £600 but had my previous £50 coal one for 15 years so thought I'd treat myself!
> 
> ...


I lift the cooking grill and sit them on the gas burner covers. Think Weber call them flavorizer bars

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32497262223.html

You can also put them in tinfoil trays.

https://happymoneysaver.com/easy-homemade-bbq-smoker-plans/

These are a couple of examples from google.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

They say you shouldn't use soaked chips on a BBQ as the smoke is just the moisture coming out the wood until it's dry then it will flavour. Unsure if it's different on gas but that's what they say on the charcoal BBQ pages. 

Sent from my CPH2089 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

eibbor said:


> They say you shouldn't use soaked chips on a BBQ as the smoke is just the moisture coming out the wood until it's dry then it will flavour. Unsure if it's different on gas but that's what they say on the charcoal BBQ pages.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2089 using Tapatalk


yeah I read that somewhere last week too.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I don’t soak them for long. Also get flames out the box as they dry out and catch fire. When I empty the box they're usually mostly black and burnt.

Seems to work ok for me.:thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Try these, they sell a huge range of quality bbqs.
https://www.bbqworld.co.uk
To be honest, I'm a fan of charcoal bbqs, just my opinion but you can't get the same authentic flavour from gas, but gas is quicker to cook on. Horses for courses.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

vsideboy said:


> haha good advert for British Weather, BBQ full of food and covered in rain.


Great beading though!


----------

